# Best wet food for cat with cystitis?



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

The vet advised me a while ago to feed 100% wet cat food as my cat gets cystitis. She eats Butchers classic at the moment, but just wondered about switching to something better quality in the hope it helps. I think I'm right in saying that something natural is better, ie no wheat, grain, soya free, vegetable or preservatives


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello! Yes, and I am sure that is not going to come as a big surprise, but something with a high meat content, no cereals etc, no additives or sugars is going to be better for your cat and its cystitis than meat that has low meat content, is full of sugars etc.

Having said that, I am not that bothered about it containing rice as there are some really great foods out there that contain 1% of rice. Same as vegetables, there are some really good foods that contain some carrots, other vegetables or potatoes. The key here is amount.

In another post I had pulled together some of the higher quality foods that are not going to break the bank.

Chunks:
*Bozita* - 93% meat content in their tetrapacks and available to order online from seapets, e and r, and zooplus. Bozita also do a tinned version, which is a pate but 97% meat. Some of the bozita tetrapacks contain carrots, some eggs.
- *Purely *has got a meat content of 50% I believe and is available from Pets at home. Some Purely contains sunflower oil.
- *Natures Menu* has a 70% meat content, and is available from Pets at home too as well as other places. Contains various sugars.
- *Feline Fayre* is often fed by people here - the black pouches are complete- available in Asda, Morrisons etc. Contains sugars and some also contain soy bean oil.
- *HiLife* - also has a good meat content - varies from 45% to 70% depending on type. Some contain sunflower oil, seaweed extract, chicory extracts
- Tesco also do a wet food that has a high meat content - I believe it is called *Tesco Luxury*

If your cat eats pate, then you could try these:
- *Pet's Kitchen* (Joe & Jills) - 90% meat content - available from them directly: Pets Kitchen - Experts in natural pet food, developed by Joe Inglis TV Vet
- *Lily's Kitchen* - 65% organic meat - available from them directly: Lily's Kitchen • Organic Dog Food, Organic Cat Food • Natural Complete Pet Food • Certified Holistic, Ethically produced • Natural dog food, Grain free cat food.
-*Grau* - 89% meat content - available from zooplus; contains 4% whole grain rice
- *Herrmanns* - 97% organic meat - available at zooplus but pricey but only need 1 pouch per day - depending on the flavour either contains 0.5% carrots and 0.5% Kamut; 0.5% pumpkins and 0.5% quinoa; 1% spinach and 1% rice
- *Ziwi Peak* - new to the UK market - available from the bern per food website - based on the raw feeding principle: http://www.bernpetfoods.co.uk/acatal...t_Cuisine.html. Contains 62% meat and flaxseed oil.

Does this help?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Tobacat said:


> The vet advised me a while ago to feed 100% wet cat food as my cat gets cystitis. She eats Butchers classic at the moment, but just wondered about switching to something better quality in the hope it helps. I think I'm right in saying that something natural is better, ie no wheat, grain, soya free, vegetable or preservatives


could you not just add water to the wet food thats what i was told to do.

Hi-life is a good food.


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

I think hobbs has said most of what I was going to say!

Dkdream is also right; you can add water to the food as well if you feel your cat isn't getting enough moisture. Most wet foods consist of 70-80% water which is brilliant and gives a cat more than its requirement (I think a cat's body is made out of 67% or so water), but a little more water can't hurt.

Water fountains are fantastic for enticing a cat to actually drink water, too! Cats are super fussy about drinking water (they prefer fresh and moving water).

Found a few links on this forum that has a few links to several water fountains:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/90257-waterfountains.html
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/89071-water-fountain-cats.html


----------



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for your replies, which are really helpful. My cat has had three bouts of cystitis in three months, so I really want to see if any changes will help her. I'm already adding water to her cat food, but also will look into water fountains (since she's been on 100% wet, she has stopped wanting water).


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Tobacat said:


> Thanks for your replies, which are really helpful. My cat has had three bouts of cystitis in three months, so I really want to see if any changes will help her. I'm already adding water to her cat food, but also will look into water fountains (since she's been on 100% wet, she has stopped wanting water).


it might be she is getting enough, as the dry food makes cats thirsty so we notice they drink more.


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

It may also be worth trying rescue remedy as sometimes it can be caused by stress and this will help to keep your cat calmer/less prone to stress... worth a try!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

The Twins said:


> It may also be worth trying rescue remedy as sometimes it can be caused by stress and this will help to keep your cat calmer/less prone to stress... worth a try!


this is true, yeah, Casper one of my past cats used to get it and after loads of tests it came back more then lickley stress, we found out what helped was to give him an open tray he didnt like closed.


----------



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

I've been trying to buy Rescue Remedy for Pets locally this week, but without success. Looks like I will have to get it online. Does anyone know whether I should use it daily or just when my cat has a flare up of cystitis?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Tobacat said:


> Thanks for your replies, which are really helpful. My cat has had three bouts of cystitis in three months, so I really want to see if any changes will help her. I'm already adding water to her cat food, but also will look into water fountains (since she's been on 100% wet, she has stopped wanting water).


I now have this water fountain and I couldn't praise it more highly: Cat Supplies on sale at zooplus: Lucky Kitty Ceramic Drinking Fountain for Cats

Only two bits that need cleaning and a really silent pump!

Re cystitis I think I have also posted about D-Mannose. If your cat suffers from regular bouts of cystitis that are not controlled by food/water intake then I think you should look into that as natural treatment.

Only use rescue remedy if you are aware of trigger event that might lead to cystitis - i personally think it is too late to use it once your cat has cystitis (if that bout is stress-related).


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

I bought some ziwi peak and pet's kitchen food from petplanet.co.uk.
This is my first time ordering there, but they have lots of choice in cat food with a high meat content. One of our cats won't eat the raw food we give our other cats so I'm trying to find a good dry food for her. Of course they also sell the wet food.


----------

